# Have FAs tastes grown over the years?



## Jack Secret (Oct 5, 2006)

When I was younger I usually found 'plump' women attractive. As time went on my attractions have grown to mostly the ssbbw. 

Is it just me?

Thanks all.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 5, 2006)

I think this is totally true. Can somebody link this guy up with the thread we had going a little while ago about this?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 5, 2006)

That is definitely possible. When I was younger, I was into plump women. When I reached my 20s and started hanging with the NAAFA crowd, I started getting into dating SSBBWs.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe it possbile.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 5, 2006)

I've found more that my tastes have broadened. When I was younger, I found myself almost exclusively attracted to SSBBW, but now I've realized just about anyone can be gorgeous... though I still prefer SSBBW :wubu:

=Divals


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Oct 6, 2006)

Jack Secret said:


> When I was younger I usually found 'plump' women attractive. As time went on my attractions have grown to mostly the ssbbw.
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> Thanks all.



It's not just you. When I was a teen, I liked the curves of the "plumpette" (160-180 range); my preferences got into the BBW range when I was in college, and as I progressed through grad school my preferences were decidedly BBW+/SSBBW-. Now, my preferences are firmly in the SSBBW column. Of course, my own confidence in myself, and my ability to admit of my preference to others has progressed (probably not uncoincidentally) with my taste in women.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 6, 2006)

As a kid and an adolescent I was like, w/e is all cool. Then when I hit like... 14 I oly wanted chubby ar heavier girls. But then when I hit 18 I went back to w/e is all cool as long as their nice, but bein plump/chubby or fat, that makes em perfect.


----------



## jimj (Oct 6, 2006)

I remember wanting to see my wife plump.As time passed she gained more and more and I began wanting to see her heavier than before.Although she seems to have hit a plateu for now I'd love to see her keep getting bigger.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 6, 2006)

Its certainly within the realms of possibility.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 6, 2006)

I think most people's tastes expand and alter. I would have NEVER dreamed of approaching a guy as preppy as my current beau just four years ago. Luckily, he likes piercings and tatts on me as much as I do.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 6, 2006)

I find this fascinating. 
Why do you think your taste changed to wanting a ssbbw? 
Why does this make me feel giddy?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 6, 2006)

Oooh, how do you like your love
Oooh, how do you like your love
But if you want to know
How I really feel
Get the cameras rollin'
Get the action goin'
Baby you know
My love for you is real
So take me where you want to
Me and my heart you steal
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it


Oooh, how do you like your love
Oooh, how do you like your love
But if you want to know
How I really feel
Just get the cameras rollin'Get the action goin'
Baby you know
My love for you is real
So take me where you want to
Me and my heart you steal
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like your love ...!


But if you want to know
How I really feel
Get the cameras rollin'
Get the action goin'
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
(More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 6, 2006)

my taste in men hasn't changed much. but my taste in women--absolutely. In high school, I liked "plump" girls but at this point, bigger is better.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2006)

I wonder if part of it is that we have more fat people in this country.Could be like how so many men like really thin women, when this kind of thin was not not as prevalent in the past(not in the numbers we now see)

Maybe your basic preference just adjusts to what you see around you...hmmmmm

But, I guess i do not really fit in that theory.I have pretty much always been attracted to the same 'types'...hmmmmmm....heh


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 6, 2006)

When I was younger I only saw myself with plump women but over time those tastes have grown as I do enjoy the ability to admire an ssbbw from upclose as well as afar.


----------



## metalheadFA (Oct 6, 2006)

My tastes have definatley gone on too much bigger girls but I guess its just the case that when I was a teenager there werent many really big girls and there are a few more around now!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2006)

When I first found Dim about 8 years ago, the addition of "SS" was infrequent at best. And it's not like there weren't people that would fit that description - we were just all lumped under the same "bbw" moniker. 

But since then, the focus has shifted from the all-encompassing 'bbw' to people specifying *ss*bbw - as a preference, in their screenames, as an ideal. Many, many people either want an SS person for a relationship, or freely call themselves one (and so I'm clear, there's nothing wrong with that). At first I wondered if this was a feeder-gainer enthusiast-prompted phenomenon, since (in my view) that portion of the community has grown measurably (heh). I personally found it a bit exclusionary at first, in the "what, we're not fat enough already for you?" vein. But now I'm sort of used to it. It's just the way things are. 

Makes me wonder though, if it's some sort of a progression... first 'bb', then 'ss' - what next... ultra? mega? Is this something going on worldwide, as focus towards fat people increases? Or is this something particular to our little Dim world? 

I do find it intersting to see where it all goes.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 6, 2006)

This works both ways. It's no fun using the term bbw and then being told you're too big to be a bbw. It doesn't feel any less exclusionary. I add the ss so that no one ever has any doubts that when I refer to myself, I'm referring to a very large women. It saves arguing the point and a bunch of hurt feelings later.

just for the record.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 6, 2006)

What if you're on the cusp?
What pound is it one must reach to be called super sized biggie fries?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 6, 2006)

At average female height, 320lbs qualifies a gal as SuperSize.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 6, 2006)

That's only Ned's opinion - there is no set standard. Some people say it's 300, 350, or even 400. There are lots of variables that go into the equation besides actual weight; height, weight distribution, etc. Some people even factor in BMI. 

Rather a personal decision as to whether you're supersized yourself. And in any case, people will all use their own criteria when they view others.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 6, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> At average female height, 320lbs qualifies a gal as SuperSize.


sweet, I heard it was 350lb. I've been SS since high school. Rock.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 6, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> I find this fascinating.
> Why do you think your taste changed to wanting a ssbbw?
> Why does this make me feel giddy?


 
Good question, though I think the reason of a taste will always be a mystery to some extend. The question even is, did our taste change, or did we discover a new side of our taste we didn't know before? 
It's like listening to a very good song. The first time you don't recognize all of it's beauty, but once you listen to it again and again, you discover it's beauty, and finally you love the song. 
Two weeks ago I was lucky to witness a wedding, where the bride was a SSBBW. That are moments when you notice you're really an FA to the bone. The dress accentuated her beautiful full round curves even more. In my eyes she was like a beautiful blossoming flower, just drop dead gorgeous. Now did she change my taste towards SSBBW, or did her beauty trigger a side of me, I wasn't fully aware of? Honestly I don't know.


----------



## Orso (Oct 6, 2006)

Jack Secret said:


> When I was younger I usually found 'plump' women attractive. As time went on my attractions have grown to mostly the ssbbw.
> 
> Is it just me?
> 
> Thanks all.



When I was young I found medium size BBWs attractive, but as the time went by my attraction moved towards larger and larger size. For instance, a lady I once thought definitely too big a few yers later was definitely OK for my (new) taste.

A friend of mine, a SSBBW with many years of experience in the BBW/FA community and very active in the Movement and against the weight loss medical lobby, told me that most FAs, as time passes, are interested in heavier and heavier ladies.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 6, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> What if you're on the cusp?
> What pound is it one must reach to be called super sized biggie fries?



I just say fat. If someone asks what I look like I describe myself as a tall fat girl with dark hair. Fat works no matter what size I am


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 7, 2006)

Boobs. That's how my ball got rolling. 

I spent all day thinking about how I came to my preference of fat women and arrived at that. When I was a kid it was all about the almighty boob. Large flowing boob-a-licious whoppers. Now almost two decades later my taste 'expanded' to curves adorning a woman EVERYWHERE. 

Dr. Freud?


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 7, 2006)

I just shifted how I objectify women.

Kill me now.....


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 7, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> What if you're on the cusp?
> What pound is it one must reach to be called super sized biggie fries?



As so many have said, each of us has our own definition.

Mine?

I think Super-Sized applies if a woman's height is not her largest measurement.

Totally unscientific.

(My tastes, by the way, have remained largely unchanged.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 7, 2006)

Jack Secret said:


> Boobs. That's how my ball got rolling.
> 
> I spent all day thinking about how I came to my preference of fat women and arrived at that. When I was a kid it was all about the almighty boob. Large flowing boob-a-licious whoppers. Now almost two decades later my taste 'expanded' to curves adorning a woman EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Dr. Freud?



I heard a man once trying to describe his attraction to "plump" or "chubby" women to another man. He described a plump body as one large breast....


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 8, 2006)

I think this idea of "progressive" attraction makes a whole lot of sense. When you're first realizing your attraction to larger women, it's the "chubby" girls or such before the larger or even super-sized ones. I feel like the reason behind this is simply the mainstream social ideal of beauty. We've been so brainwashed from a young age to see what "beauty" is through the lens of a camera or video camera. It's natural, then, to sometimes only pay attention to girls that are in that realm of "beauty." Then you start to notice the little differences in the girls you like, but it's chubby rather than much larger girls first, because it FEELS more acceptable, especially when you're questioning what's going on in your mind. Then, as you progress in your realization of your attraction, you find that the larger of big women have MORE of what you enjoy physically about a woman, so it makes more sense to gravitate toward them. Just a theory/thought/idea/what I've gone through somewhat.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 8, 2006)

I started off pretty much the same way. The nice thing about large women is they are so soft and everything is big, not just the breast.




Jack Secret said:


> Boobs. That's how my ball got rolling.
> 
> I spent all day thinking about how I came to my preference of fat women and arrived at that. When I was a kid it was all about the almighty boob. Large flowing boob-a-licious whoppers. Now almost two decades later my taste 'expanded' to curves adorning a woman EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Dr. Freud?


----------



## fatluvnguy (Oct 8, 2006)

I've always felt the the ratio of height to weight defined "SS" for me. I don't know that there is a specific number. I just define it for myself as I see it. 
As for the progression from chubby to ss, I would have to say that there was one defining moment for me. When I was younger (junior high) there were not that many chubby girls and none that I would define as fat. I was already aware of my preference. I certainly fantasized about very fat women being fascinated by circus fat ladies but never encountered anyone of that size. My world changed one day in high school. Following a firedrill, I turned to file back into the building and directly in front of me was the most beautiful fat girl I had ever seen. We were 15 years old and she was already a ssbbw and a ss pear at that. My heart was pounding so much that I thought it was going to burst. In that moment, I went straight to SS. Now that I am older, I appreciate bbws in a much broader range of sizes.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 8, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I started off pretty much the same way. The nice thing about large women is they are so soft and everything is big, not just the breast.



Oh yes, creamy soft curves. However, for me it started with booty, tighs and belly, but never really boobs. It seems we're all hypnotized, and the girls here are in control.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2006)

Look into my rolls; be lulled by the rhythmic jiggling.

Sometimes I wish it worked that way.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 8, 2006)

Big thighs! Large, fluffy hips! Shapely legs! Big arms! Round bellies! Enough to transfix a man!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> As so many have said, each of us has our own definition.
> 
> Mine?
> 
> ...




I really really like this unscientific method. But come to think of it - it is more scientific than most!


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 8, 2006)

Orso said:


> When I was young I found medium size BBWs attractive, but as the time went by my attraction moved towards larger and larger size. For instance, a lady I once thought definitely too big a few yers later was definitely OK for my (new) taste.
> 
> A friend of mine, a SSBBW with many years of experience in the BBW/FA community and very active in the Movement and against the weight loss medical lobby, told me that most FAs, as time passes, are interested in heavier and heavier ladies.



I'll "third" that motion, but with a slight difference. While I was into(as I look back on it) medium-sized BBWs, I also eyed a lot of SSBBWs as well. As time went on and I was ready to be open (high school days) about my attractions, I gravitated towards SSBBWS. Now at the age of 37(TODAY<BIRTHDAY!), I've been into SSBBWS for a little over 20 yrs. There are a lot of FA's whose taste won't waiver. A lot of them like medium-sized only, a lot like SSBBWS only and some switch back and forth between the two. GIVE ME SSBBWS EVERY TIME!:shocked:


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 8, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Good question, though I think the reason of a taste will always be a mystery to some extend. The question even is, did our taste change, or did we discover a new side of our taste we didn't know before?
> It's like listening to a very good song. The first time you don't recognize all of it's beauty, but once you listen to it again and again, you discover it's beauty, and finally you love the song.
> Two weeks ago I was lucky to witness a wedding, where the bride was a SSBBW. That are moments when you notice you're really an FA to the bone. The dress accentuated her beautiful full round curves even more. In my eyes she was like a beautiful blossoming flower, just drop dead gorgeous. Now did she change my taste towards SSBBW, or did her beauty trigger a side of me, I wasn't fully aware of? Honestly I don't know.


George- Sometimes a good mystery keeps you on your toes! Remember I said "sometimes".


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2006)

Nothing beats the SSBBWs! Nothing at all!




FatKatLuvr said:


> I'll "third" that motion, but with a slight difference. While I was into(as I look back on it) medium-sized BBWs, I also eyed a lot of SSBBWs as well. As time went on and I was ready to be open (high school days) about my attractions, I gravitated towards SSBBWS. Now at the age of 37(TODAY<BIRTHDAY!), I've been into SSBBWS for a little over 20 yrs. There are a lot of FA's whose taste won't waiver. A lot of them like medium-sized only, a lot like SSBBWS only and some switch back and forth between the two. GIVE ME SSBBWS EVERY TIME!:shocked:


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 9, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Nothing beats the SSBBWs! Nothing at all!


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: -Agreed!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 9, 2006)

what about two, two SSBBW? waa haa haa



FatKatLuvr said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: -Agreed!


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> what about two, two SSBBW? waa haa haa


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 9, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Look into my rolls; be lulled by the rhythmic jiggling.
> 
> >Sometimes I wish it worked that way.<



*Following the motion of your shapely rolls*
*Feeling myself drifting of in a strange kind of hypnotized mode*
*............. accepting any command ............. *


----------



## Angel (Oct 9, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> *............. accepting any command ............. *



Are you sure that you would accept _any_ command, George?


I can think of a few commands especially just for you!



evil laugh.......... 



*giggles* 



 


.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, nothing like a thread like this to make an SSBBW feel warm fuzzies. :wubu: 

Seriously, though - I'd been wondering why it's always older (age 40+) men that hit on me, and never any guys my age. I thought it was just that guys in their twenties hadn't really gotten to where they could admit their love for SSBBW yet because of fears of how people would react. Maybe it's partly that, and partly what you guys are talking about - that some FA's tastes grow as they age. Interesting concept.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> What if you're on the cusp?
> What pound is it one must reach to be called super sized biggie fries?


 
CC,

i had the same question too... and due to the variables of height, weight, and body proportion how does one know if they are truly supersize or ultrasized? the most succinct answer i received was from our very own eclectic_girl... 

one is supersized or ultrasized when they are no longer able to purchase their clothes in mainstream plus size stores. a person who purchases the majority their clothes via internet and catalog as they are above a 28/30/32 (store dependent) would be considered supersize/ultrasize...

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Angel (Oct 10, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> CC,
> 
> i had the same question too... and due to the variables of height, weight, and body proportion how does one know if they are truly supersize or ultrasized? the most succinct answer i received was from our very own eclectic_girl...
> 
> ...



For females, Supersize is either weighing over 350 pounds or wearing women's size 48/28W and above. In the clothing industry, supersizes included women's size 48/28W through size 60/40W. A size 40W was made for someone having maximum measurements of 66-58-68. 

4X = size 50/30W and 52/32W
5X = size 54/34W and 56/36W
6X = size 58/38W and 60/40W

Some clothing manufactures vary their measurements. Some have their own sizing charts. The above are the standard garment industry sizing for supersize clothing.

Online, I have found clothing up to a size 15X! I found one specialty designer who will sew garments for those women having hip measurements of 110" !!! 

*Ultrasize* is a seldom used term referencing women weighing over 500 pounds. Ultrasize refers to weight, and not clothing size. 



.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Angel said:


> For females, Supersize is either weighing over 350 pounds or wearing women's size 48/28W and above. In the clothing industry, supersizes included women's size 48/28W through size 60/40W. A size 40W was made for someone having maximum measurements of 66-58-68.
> 
> 4X = size 50/30W and 52/32W
> 5X = size 54/34W and 56/36W
> ...


 
supersized...


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 10, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Maybe your basic preference just adjusts to what you see around you...hmmmmm



I remember in high school, when I was a freshman, there were 3 specific girls I would look around for when walking around school to each class (I went to an "outside" school). One was not very big, in conjunction with her height, but certainly mid-range in size. Another was larger than her, but still not very large. And the third was a very large girl. Certainly I found all 3 very attractive, and the largest one was "sexier" to me, but I found the middle one the most attractive (because of the hispanic aspect of her, and the fact that she carried herself VERY well - she was extremely popular).
I very much liked seeing all of them, but fancied seeing the larger ones more. However, there were only a few larger sized girls in my school, and plenty of the smaller large girls. So at that point, all I knew of were the smaller ones (considered "BBW").
Now that I have discovered Dimensions, and many, many other sites online, I now know what else is out there. How small women can be, and how large. So I have discovered more of what I prefer than I ever thought was possible when I was in high school.
So to quote mossy, my preference has expanded due to the all-seeing eye of that which lies in the world. And yes, I have seen some very large women in real life, and every time, I re-discover why I am attracted to large ladies.

All of you are gorgeous. Period.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 10, 2006)

Angel said:


> Are you sure that you would accept _any_ command, George?
> 
> I can think of a few commands especially just for you!
> evil laugh..........
> ...



Euhm euhm.... *Looking really pale* .....


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 10, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow, nothing like a thread like this to make an SSBBW feel warm fuzzies. :wubu:
> 
> Seriously, though - I'd been wondering why it's always older (age 40+) men that hit on me, and never any guys my age. I thought it was just that guys in their twenties hadn't really gotten to where they could admit their love for SSBBW yet because of fears of how people would react. Maybe it's partly that, and partly what you guys are talking about - that some FA's tastes grow as they age. Interesting concept.




I've never thought about it before but I DID notice a higher proportion of 40ish (and maybe older) men when I used to attend some of the get togethers folks would organize. The women tended to be late 20s to 40 or so. At any rate you may be on to something about the guys and their matured taste. 

That's just wrong though... By the time guys come to their senses they start having problems with laying cable. Ugh!

_____________

Could somebody direct me to a thread about folks' preference for larger men/women? Thx


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 10, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow, nothing like a thread like this to make an SSBBW feel warm fuzzies.
> 
> Seriously, though - I'd been wondering why it's always older (age 40+) men that hit on me, and never any guys my age. I thought it was just that guys in their twenties hadn't really gotten to where they could admit their love for SSBBW yet because of fears of how people would react. Maybe it's partly that, and partly what you guys are talking about - that some FA's tastes grow as they age. Interesting concept.



Exact oppisite problem for me, i'm apparently just to young for everyone  19 truly is a useless age lol (although in Cali i'm 24, story for another time lol) But I have noticed alot of older guys, but alot of guys in their mid 20's to. I think this is something with age, in high school were taught to go with the person that you will look the most fashionable with, almost like an accesory. Once you get to being older, I just think you grow out of that mentality and finally go for what you want, not what others think.


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Oct 11, 2006)

When i was 11-12, i only liked thin women. Every year my definition of "thin" changed a little bit, getting progressively heavier. When i was around 16 or so i admitted to myself that i liked slightly chubby women in addition to thin women.

Now at 20 i like women anywhere from 110 to around 230 lbs.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 11, 2006)

That may be due to the fact that the men did not feel comfortable with their preferences until they got older. Or it could be due to the fact that they have been around a long time and are older.




Jack Secret said:


> I've never thought about it before but I DID notice a higher proportion of 40ish (and maybe older) men when I used to attend some of the get togethers folks would organize. The women tended to be late 20s to 40 or so. At any rate you may be on to something about the guys and their matured taste.
> 
> That's just wrong though... By the time guys come to their senses they start having problems with laying cable. Ugh!
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOWar (Oct 11, 2006)

*I love chubby women, but short SSBBW really send me over-the-top-of-the-volcano. The older I get, the more I appreciate 'em. *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 11, 2006)

Same here. I will just substitute the word "tall" for "short." There is something about a tall SSBBW that just makes my motors run in a way that no other type of woman could.




ManOWar said:


> *I love chubby women, but short SSBBW really send me over-the-top-of-the-volcano. The older I get, the more I appreciate 'em. *


----------



## ManOWar (Oct 12, 2006)

*
This is my ideal lady, absolute perfection as far as I'm concerned...leaving out personality, etc...just based on size, shape and general YUMMINESS! Look at how soft she is, and how thick her belly rolls are, and th' big smile.:* 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10398&stc=1&d=1160430026


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd say this is probably true with me also - maybe simply because there was just no exposure to larger women when I was growing up. At school (up to the age of 16) the largest girl was prob about 15 stone (180ish pounds) - in the part of the UK where I'm from, there are very few BBWs and, at the time I couldnt imagine anyone more attractive than her...

I dated a very slim girl and a couple of progressively larger ones at university - all three were really great people but none worked out. I did pretty much clear up for good that my preference was definitely for BBWs by the time I graduated...

I havent dated anyone over 300lbs, although the idea appeals greatly :happy: 

In a way though, the exposure of Dimensions and the internet has maybe had a 'grass is greener' kind of effect on me if anything. I simply dont meet the kind of stunning ladies found on forums like these where I am in the world. 

answers simple eh? maybe i should move to the US...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Seriously, though - I'd been wondering why it's always older (age 40+) men that hit on me, and never any guys my age. I thought it was just that guys in their twenties hadn't really gotten to where they could admit their love for SSBBW yet because of fears of how people would react. Maybe it's partly that, and partly what you guys are talking about - that some FA's tastes grow as they age. Interesting concept.



Just to take this out of the area of size for a moment, as somebody who just turned 40 (and is single) I have noticed a major shift in how/who I'm dating, that I attribute to the whole Children issue.

I think the men my age, theoretically the men I'm most likely to date, which include ***men who don't want to have to decide yet if they want kids*** (I don't mean men who specifically want or don't want kids, just the usual guys who just don't know yet, like many of us) find an older woman (if 40 is older) sort of a challenge in that respect. Because they think they have to decide! (If you're 40.) Just some dudes, here, but enough, that it feels like the dating pool's shifted.

It's just today's theory. Who knows. 

Maybe the whole bigger/older thing is just about too how people can get bigger as you age, so you know more big folk as you age...high school usually not full of SSBBWs.

This is terrible, but I keep thinking of the analogy of marijuana being a gateway drug...maybe plumpers are gateway fat girls! Hee. Sorry, tha'ts horrible. I don't mean to dehumanize anybody, especially as a chick who's never sure if she's a BBW or SSBBW according to (every one of these) definitions.

Hee!


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow, nothing like a thread like this to make an SSBBW feel warm fuzzies. :wubu:
> 
> Seriously, though - I'd been wondering why it's always older (age 40+) men that hit on me, and never any guys my age. I thought it was just that guys in their twenties hadn't really gotten to where they could admit their love for SSBBW yet because of fears of how people would react. Maybe it's partly that, and partly what you guys are talking about - that some FA's tastes grow as they age. Interesting concept.


That is such a good question. Where are the young (20s and early 30s) FAs? Come out of the closet my friends!! COME OUT!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 16, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> That is such a good question. Where are the young (20s and early 30s) FAs? Come out of the closet my friends!! COME OUT!!!



Hey hey, you summon and I appear 

=Divals


----------



## James (Oct 16, 2006)

seconded... lol


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 18, 2006)

Divals said:


> Hey hey, you summon and I appear
> 
> =Divals


Fantastic!! Now move to Memphis, TN!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 18, 2006)

Heh, sorry... taken and poor, can't leave PA for another year at least 

=Divals


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> That is such a good question. Where are the young (20s and early 30s) FAs? Come out of the closet my friends!! COME OUT!!!



I'm a 19 FA and I'm out of the closet. I have 2 other friends in their mid 20's who have also recently come out, and, well people are pretty understanding. It's really cool ^_^.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok I read somewhat thru this thread & wondered.... what about the bbw's? where is the love for them? isnt being fat good enough?


----------



## hugscurves (Oct 18, 2006)

Being a good person is good enough.

Everything else is just an added bonus


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2006)

Good point as a reminder, hugscurves. 

A slightly different take on this. I think the beginning of interest in girls during puberty focused on the differences I saw from my own body. Breasts, hips, hourglass shapes, curves, etc. Everything I wasn't as a skinny to medium build guy. It was intoxicating to see the contour of a developing woman. The way they move and the almost gravity-defying shapes and movements of the female body in general. As I got older, the interest in those same differences tended to move more extreme, the curves tended to the more pronouced. The slight curve of a hip on a 18 year old moved on to the larger curve on the hip of a young woman and even then the beautiful transition from waist to hip to thigh of a fully mature BBW. If we look at women long enough, maybe our "tastes" mature. For me, it has nothing to do with a number (weight). A 350 lb woman may have contours and shapes that are more appealing to me than a woman of 185 lbs and visa versa. I think all women are beautiful and physically interesting in some way because they are different from me. 

I don't have much appreciation for the male body. But that is just me, I really don't know what women like physically. I have asked my wife what she liked to concentrate on with the male body. One part she likes to concentrate on is the "male girdle" (sp?). It is that muscle above the hip bone that is or can become the spare tire. For the same reason, it is a contour or a part that she doesn't have. I always wonder what parts (besides the gushy parts  ) turn women's heads or parts they like to feel under the covers. 

Hope some of that made sense.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

hugscurves said:


> Being a good person is good enough.
> 
> Everything else is just an added bonus



Im 240 I lost in this forum...... Im too small


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Im 240 I lost in this forum...... Im too small



"B" as in "B" 
"S" as in "S"

I am 6'0" - 205 lbs. <ding> 

I will be too small with you Sexxy  

You know everyone thinks you are beautiful. All of the women here are beautiful. 

Smile. Please. And be happy.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

Spanky said:


> "B" as in "B"
> "S" as in "S"
> 
> I am 6'0" - 205 lbs. <ding>
> ...



aww thanks... I know I am beautiful & so are all the women here
but when u are too big for society & too small because you are ssbbw like everyone seems to enjoy more it kinda sucks.... but hey Ill get over it


----------



## hugscurves (Oct 18, 2006)

Contraire, Mon frau.

I am sure you are only beginning a delightful journey. :kiss2:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

hugscurves said:


> Contraire, Mon frau.
> 
> I am sure you are only beginning a delightful journey. :kiss2:



a journey to? Im lost


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 20, 2006)

Since we're talking about sexy male parts... wheee. 

My favorite part of the man I think is the "V." Ladies, you know what I'm talking about. The creases that separate the hips from the legs...if I can see that, but NOT...erm...everything else... I think that's the sexiest thing in the world. Oooh, and a happy trail. Mmmm. :wubu: 

*Cough.* Okay, is it hot in here, or is it just me?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Since we're talking about sexy male parts... wheee.
> 
> My favorite part of the man I think is the "V." Ladies, you know what I'm talking about. The creases that separate the hips from the legs...if I can see that, but NOT...erm...everything else... I think that's the sexiest thing in the world. Oooh, and a happy trail. Mmmm. :wubu:
> 
> *Cough.* Okay, is it hot in here, or is it just me?




That's the part I meant above. I think it is called the pelvic girdle or male girdle or something. Either way, love it as you like. As a male, I never understood. Is this the spot? Removed the gushy part based on your "NOT...erm...everything else" comment. Is that it??


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Spanky said:


> I always wonder what parts (besides the gushy parts  ) turn women's heads or parts they like to feel under the covers.
> 
> Hope some of that made sense.



One thing that does it for me is hard, large thighs. I rarely have my hand more than a foot away from Big's when we're together. :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## missaf (Oct 20, 2006)

Uhm yeah... Spanky and Tina covered my fetishes very well :wubu: That pelvic girdle spot is incredibly attractive and fun to me. I have no idea why, it's just one of my favorite spots on the male body. Thighs are just, yum.


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> One thing that does it for me is hard, large thighs. I rarely have my hand more than a foot away from Big's when we're together. :wubu: :smitten:



Funny, TIna, my family are all blessed with the Mueller family keg legs, big muscular thighs ( the guys dont mind them, but my daughter curses me for bequething them to her). 

And I love a big set of soft thighs on my lady! Family trait? Inherited desire? Or just good taste!


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Yarrr, wrench, good to see ya!  Let's hear it for generous thighs, and the genetic pre-disposition towards them! :smitten:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 20, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Since we're talking about sexy male parts... wheee.
> 
> My favorite part of the man I think is the "V." Ladies, you know what I'm talking about. The creases that separate the hips from the legs...if I can see that, but NOT...erm...everything else... I think that's the sexiest thing in the world. Oooh, and a happy trail. Mmmm. :wubu:
> 
> *Cough.* Okay, is it hot in here, or is it just me?



Ya just made me have dirty yet lovely thoughts. I enjoy the V also, just never knew what to call it.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

I enjoy it, too, sometimes, visually. Thing is, up close and personal, I also enjoy a bit of a belly on a man, too (makes a lovely little pillow), and the two seem for the most part to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 20, 2006)

TINA YOU LOOK TOO CUTE IN YOUR AVATAR!!!!!
Like a sweet, innocent angel.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 20, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> (More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
> (More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it
> (More more more) how do you like it, how do you like it



Thanks for the musical interlude, Ned... that is perhaps the best song sung by a 1970's porn star turned disco-diva ever!!! 

This is an interesting topic, one that I have mulled over myself quite a bit. I too have found that over the years, my attraction has shifted from mainly plump/voluptuous ladies to the bbw and ssbbw. I think with me it has to do a lot with my own personal acceptance of my preferences and my sexual awareness.

Like so many others here I am sure, I once was under the deluded belief that I and I alone was the only one who ever thought of fat and weight gain as being sexy. Until I discovered sites like Dimensions around 5 or 6 years ago, I never even could have imagined opening up to anyone publicly about my innermost thoughts, feelings and desires regarding the full figured woman. Sure, anyone could have looked at the girls I was dating and said, "Gosh, he likes 'em _big_ doesn't he?" But as far as being openly accepting and confortable with it myself, and even having a name for it (fat admiration) that is something I have only learned in my late twenties and early thirties. 

And feederism... my goodness, I was having feeder-type fantasies _long_ before I ever knew there was a name for it! 

But yeah, since I have discovered this community and discovered my own desires, my attraction to merely plump women has indeed expanded and in fact _shifted _more towards the larger figures (or as Ella Bella so eloquently put it: *fat girls!* ) Honestly, a woman I may have gone out with a few years ago might indeed be too skinny for me now. Or at least skinnier than what I am used to. 

And no, of course this isn't anything to negate the thinner amongst us. We are blessed in this world to have so many beautiful women that come in all shapes and sizes! But I can't deny, my eyes definately wander towrds the bbw and ssbbw a lot more now than they used to. 

As for the "super sized" debate: I would contend that it has a lot more to do with _size_ than it does with _weight_. I mean, that's what "super sized" is, just a *bigger size* regardless of the actual poundage. I think FreeThinker's statement gives us something interesting to ponder: 



FreeThinker said:


> I think Super-Sized applies if a woman's height is not her largest measurement.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 20, 2006)

Spanky said:


> That's the part I meant above. I think it is called the pelvic girdle or male girdle or something. Either way, love it as you like. As a male, I never understood. Is this the spot? Removed the gushy part based on your "NOT...erm...everything else" comment. Is that it??



OHhhh yeah. That is definitely it. And I don't agree with what another poster said about the two being mutually exclusive. Sometimes you just have to look a little harder for it - it's still just as sexy. :wubu:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 20, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 20, 2006)

I love gently running my tongue in the crease.. men usually love it once they get past the ticklish part


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

i just read through this whole thread and this blows my mind.

i'm 23 and have been a big girl my whole life (am currently of the ssbbw persuasion), and have had the internet for years and years, and i until i randomly came across here i never knew there was a whole community like this.

i've had boyfriends, and i've dated, but i never in a million years thought someone would PREFER a woman of my size and shape. i feel silly saying that, but i suppose now that i've thought about it, that i've just always bought into the myth that no one wants a woman that isn't the stereotypical perfect skinny girl. i've always been pretty damn confident and secure with myself, but after reading all this, i must admit, i feel even more confident than before. 

so i guess the whole point of this ramble is to thank everyone for being you. you make the world a better place, and you've made this big girl smile after a pretty crappy day.


----------



## Durin (Oct 24, 2006)

> i just read through this whole thread and this blows my mind.
> 
> i'm 23 and have been a big girl my whole life (am currently of the ssbbw persuasion), and have had the internet for years and years, and i until i randomly came across here i never knew there was a whole community like this.
> 
> ...




Glad you found your way here!


----------

